

Marcus Whitney writing a book to demystify business-building - jellisnyc
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mountain/create-and-orchestrate

======
JacobJones
I know Marcus. Marcus's mission is to help level income equality by bringing
entrepreneurship to a broader audience. This first book leverages his
experience launching companies and compacts all that experience into one
cohesive guide you don't have to have an MBA to understand.

------
henrypile
There is no "guide" for self starting entrepreneurs. Marcus has vast knowledge
and a large network. By tapping both, he will offer wide perspective and
support for the next great business idea (and the people behind it).

